# Getting organized



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I moved in last summer and still don't feel completely organized yet. I am pretty sure it is because I have too much "stuff."

Last week I took a truck load to Goodwill and today I have gone through a lot more and almost filled up the back of the truck again.

Seriously, does anyone REALLY need 8 tubs of Fourth of July/Americana decorations and 14 tubs of fall decorations? I won't admit publically how many I have for Christmas....:whistlin:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I will hook you up with American Hoarders if you split your Comp. with me.:icecream:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I will hook you up with American Hoarders if you split your Comp. with me.:icecream:


I may be a hoarder, but now I am officially an organized one!!!:bow:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> I moved in last summer and still don't feel completely organized yet. I am pretty sure it is because I have too much "stuff."
> 
> Last week I took a truck load to Goodwill and today I have gone through a lot more and almost filled up the back of the truck again.
> 
> Seriously, does anyone REALLY need 8 tubs of Fourth of July/Americana decorations and 14 tubs of fall decorations? I won't admit publically how many I have for Christmas....:whistlin:


Yes, you really do need all that Americana stuff and just in case you don't remember your good friend in Oregon decorates her house in that style. 


For real, that organizing stuff was what did all last weekend and I need to do it again this weekend as well.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

When you have kids, stuff multiplies and multiplies.

I moved 4 years ago to a place 1/2 the size and I got rid of truckloads of stuff, but it seems to be never ending. Sigh....

My hobby(quilting) has become a big issue in the stuff category too, but since it's what helps me keep my sanity(what little I have:spinsmiley, it's staying.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Cindi, I decorate my house in primitive style (kind-of Americana) and have tubs of stuff for you!
So when are you coming to visit??? haha


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am actually thinking about visiting you this fall for year, around Sept Oct works for me, how bout you? Ya did get that guest bedroom done after all. LOL.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

That would be a wonderful time of year to have you here! Yes, your room is all ready!!! I just picked up a bed and have been looking for a cute headboard/footboard.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I don't care about the stuff.

I just wanna come, too.

:donut:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

You are welcome ANY time my friend!!! I am sure Cindi will have no problem with you staying in her room! I decorated it shabby chic!

I will post pictures for you ladies so you know where you will be staying!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ha, I just might have a issue with her staying in my room, LOL. Glazed, we aught to plan a trip to visit Shan at the same time and do a girls weekend, doesn't that sound like a plan? Then we could help her around her farm and give her a much needed vacation weekend off.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

pfft ... forget that, cindilu ... I wanna go so she can teach me how she wraps all the fellers around her manicured pinky.

:donut:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, we can get guy 101 lessons as well, that does sound good and I KNOW I need help in that area.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

eep:

Laugh. Out. Loud. 

Ducking. For. Cover. 

eep:​


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

uh, no, you don't!!! 

:donut:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is Cindi's room (And Glazed, too!) Hopefully I will have found the perfect headboard before you get here!
I am planning on painting and getting new carpet this summer so don't let the ugly wall color and gross brown carpet bother you!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> pfft ... forget that, cindilu ... I wanna go so she can teach me how she wraps all the fellers around her manicured pinky.
> 
> :donut:


You ladies are TOO much!!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I don't think the wall color is ugly at all ... I am really into the serene simplicity of combining the "many shades of white" together. 

:donut:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Nice Dresser.. would look good with a Pitcher and Bowl on it.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Cindi, this is the way I decorated the rest of the house...we have similar tastes!






















I need help with my kitchen when you come. I like the painted cabinets but really need new knobs for them and new countertops. You can help me pick them out when you visit me! Wouldn't a wood cook stove look soooo much better there instead of the old electric one I have?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Nice Dresser.. would look good with a Pitcher and Bowl on it.


That is a white pitcher/bowl that the flowers are in....I love that dresser. There is also an antique desk to the left that my Nana gave me.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I don't think the wall color is ugly at all ... I am really into the serene simplicity of combining the "many shades of white" together.
> 
> :donut:


It is a light green...not horrible, but not what I would have picked out!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I love my bedroom and the color of the walls and even the carpet. It is beautiful and I love the rest of the house as well. We do have the same tastes. You are doing good Shan, proud of all that you have accomplished.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I didn't notice the wall color or the carpet, I was looking at the pretty quilt.

I did notice the dresser too!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> uh, no, you don't!!!
> 
> :donut:


Sure I do, LOL, 101 with teacher Shan.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

cindilu said:


> Sure I do, LOL, 101 with teacher Shan.


Seriously, you really need to check my credentials first! Just sayin!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I know you spell well. That's important.

:donut:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I know you spell well. That's important.
> 
> :donut:


I am thinking I do a lot more than just spell well....:icecream:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

And decorate well, she does a darn good job there as well.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Okay ... so ... the credentials of decorating and ice-cream-licking and spelling is ostensibly established ... 

:donut:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Does that room come with full breakfast or continental?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ice cream licking....love it!

Glazed, you crack me up!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

That's it, I love your house, I think I am just going to move in.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> Ice cream licking....love it!
> 
> Glazed, you crack me up!


:nanner:

awesome!

:nanner:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

shanzone2001 said:


> I am thinking I do a lot more than just spell well....:icecream:


Wolf *must* be napping...I am quite disappointed. I threw this out there, ice cream cone and all and I got NOTHING!!

Ladies, my skills are fading....


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Not really, honey ... you are still one helluva decorater-slash-wellspeller.

:donut:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> Wolf *must* be napping...I am quite disappointed. I threw this out there, ice cream cone and all and I got NOTHING!!
> 
> Ladies, my skills are fading....


No, you're not fading at all

rincess: [YOUTUBE]yoxHGxQw9ws&feature=related [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sweet!!! My mojo is back!!!

Good song by the way!


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Did someone call for a handyman?

*heads south*


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

How far south?...I could use one ~ making puppy face~


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Awwww, I can't resist that face.....

*packs more tools, keeps driving*


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Hey, handyman, I'm in Tejas too.

:donut:


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

*buys tour bus, hits the road for good*


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:kiss:

neato

:kiss:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, what about all of us Oregon girls, there are alot of us here that could use a good man around.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yea i need all my tools in one place so i spend more time working and less time looking for a tool. organizing is a good thing.nehimamma will have a nice new shop/barn soon after her fire.


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

cindilu said:


> Yeah, what about all of us Oregon girls, there are alot of us here that could use a good man around.


I thought we were all gonna hang at Shan's and fix up her house, but I don't see why I couldn't stop on the way down and knock a few projects off the list in Oregon first. I might have to go pick up Elk first though, there's a lot of fixin' needing doin' by the sounds of it.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:grouphug:

the more, the merrier

:grouphug:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah yeah, grab Elk first, then we could all go down to Shans and help her, and finish it off with a nice BBQ and bonfire.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

You get all the pretty wimmins there and you'll have to build a bunkhouse for all the guys soon to follow, LOL...


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, cause that "getting organized" looks a lot like "feathering the nest" to me, so you better be careful!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Ahem ... 

I have a date with *The Johnny Lee* Monday evening 

... but, sshhh, don't tell anybody. 

:donut:​


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

NewGround said:


> You get all the pretty wimmins there and you'll have to build a bunkhouse for all the guys soon to follow, LOL...



I have plenty of space...bring it on!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i loved living in the work bunk houses......just rambling over look me..lol


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

impossible.

:donut:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Awwww, that was so sweet, Glazed!!!

(did you catch that, Elk?)


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> Awwww, that was so sweet, Glazed!!!
> 
> (did you catch that, Elk?)


i do now.....sometimes i am dumber than dirt....now i need to go hide and stop being a menace to yall.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Ahem ...
> 
> ...


This Johnny Lee??

[youtube]byOzCJauEbw[/youtube]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I think she meant YOU!!!! 

JL and Glazed sitting in a tree.......


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> Does that room come with full breakfast or continental?


It comes with full breakfast because you are going to come and make it being the master chef and bakery person that you are.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

JohnnyLee said:


> This Johnny Lee??
> 
> [youtube]byOzCJauEbw[/youtube]


No, I said, THE Johnny Lee.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

glazed said:


> No, I said, THE Johnny Lee.


Sweet! 

But is he lookin for love in all the wrong places...lookin for love in too many faces???

(Sorry, couldn't resist!!!)


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Now I am jealous....I want a date, too!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice casa, Shan! Definately shows the "woman touch"!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> Now I am jealous....I want a date, too!


:donut:

Well, come on, get your chit organized.

We're meeting in Strawn, Texas ... I love Love LOVE meeting the people I've become "close to" online ... love Love LOVE looking people in the eye ... love Love LOVE big 'ol heartfelt hugs.

One puny/weak experience hasn't punied/weakened me.

:donut:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

So excited for you two! How fun to meet an ST friend in person! 

(Hint, hint! When are you coming this way?)


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

You know what? I hope soon ... for real. But I think I might need/want to detour through the Rocky Mountains first.

:donut:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh wow, you get to meet JL for real, he is a sweetheart and you are so lucky. Enjoy getting to see each other in real time.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

NW Rancher said:


> Did someone call for a handyman?
> 
> *heads south*


Come ON. Am I the ONLY ONE whose mind went there? 



NW Rancher said:


> *buys tour bus, hits the road for good*


Wait... Weren't you just saying recently that the best part of being single was being able to work on your OWN projects? And now you're volunteering for every project in the Western US?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

OMGoodness.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

cindilu said:


> It comes with full breakfast because you are going to come and make it being the master chef and bakery person that you are.


Let's see....we've got Rancher and Elk showing up to do some chores, and I'm doing the breakfast cooking. How did I get on that working party?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> Let's see....we've got Rancher and Elk showing up to do some chores, and I'm doing the breakfast cooking. How did I get on that working party?


YOu got on that working party because you are darned good in the kitchen, :nanner:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

cindilu said:


> YOu got on that working party because you are darned good in the kitchen, :nanner:


~~using her best Mae West voice~~ 

Honey, I'm good in every room.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> ~~using her best Mae West voice~~
> 
> Honey, I'm good in every room.


I have read your posts and I can believe that, LOL :whistlin:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

SilverFlame819 said:


> Come ON. Am I the ONLY ONE whose mind went there?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... Weren't you just saying recently that the best part of being single was being able to work on your OWN projects? And now you're volunteering for every project in the Western US?


Silver, I'd let Rancher contradict himself anytime he wants, as long as he keeps heading south and yes my mind went there...LOL


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

*blushes*


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey...keep this smut out of my organizing thread!!!! Jeez!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

huh?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Glazed, the conversation went "south." lol


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

I swear I was just talking about fixin' stuff!

Did someone call for a plumber?


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm not volunteering for any working party. I'll be part of the lemonade-drinking party. Or how about the cheerleading party? 

"Nice work, boys... Keep up the... *ooh, look at that big chunk of oreo in my ice cream*"


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

*roflmao*

People keep telling me that I need to let others do for me more... I'm not quite sure that's what they mean though. 

Matt, you can stop off at my crib on your Fixin' Tour. I don't need anything fixed (unless you're good at replacing car trannies), but you're welcome to take up space and sit around looking pretty while you regain your strength, since it sounds like you're gonna have your work cut out for you.  

(I so had to reword that entire sentence... Sheesh, my brain! *lol*)


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm on her team! :nanner:

('Cept the cheerleading part)



SilverFlame819 said:


> I'm not volunteering for any working party. I'll be part of the lemonade-drinking party. Or how about the cheerleading party?
> 
> "Nice work, boys... Keep up the... *ooh, look at that big chunk of oreo in my ice cream*"


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Okay, I was thinking I could help with your "garden" but then I remembered you only grow melons and I probably shouldn't say I will help you with those. Some folks might get the wrong idea.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:nono:

oh dear ........

:nono:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have the worst luck with melons. I have always hoped for big ones, but mine never seem to grow beyond a certain size.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> Now I am jealous....I want a date, too!


Who did you have in mind? :icecream: :whistlin:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

melons are over rated...


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I like all of 'em!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

elkhound said:


> melons are over rated...


:indif::huh::bouncy:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Who did you have in mind? :icecream: :whistlin:


Well, it depends what you have in mind???:lookout:


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

shanzone2001 said:


> Well, it depends what you have in mind???:lookout:


I think I know what one of you have in mind!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> Well, it depends what you have in mind???:lookout:


You already know my mind HA! :nanner:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

JohnnyLee said:


> I think I know what one of you have in mind!


Wanna bet?..lol


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

JohnnyLee said:


> I think I know what one of you have in mind!


I can only speak for myself and my mind isn't in the gutter!:whistlin:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> You already know my mind HA! :nanner:


See!!!! I rest my case!:happy2:


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

*roflmao* Oh, dollface, you can help me with my melons any time! :hysterical: For real, I hate working outside when it's unbearably hot. You can even bring your girl. I've got homemade treats, she'll think I'm the coolest thing since kittens! 

JohnnyLee, I know I come across as very dude-like, so you're only like the millionth person to be confused, but rest assured, I'm a chick.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I love it...Rancher is Dollface!!! Awwwww!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I love watermelon.

:donut:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> I have the worst luck with melons. I have always hoped for big ones, but mine never seem to grow beyond a certain size.


I will share some of mine with you, they seem to be my curse. :whistlin:


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Shannon, is that a pellet stove or a wood burning stove?
Just curious .. . . you really have a nice touch for decorating.
My house is decorated in 'early chaos' (doing my best to change styles) and 'active dog' . . . .


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

cindilu said:


> Ha, I just might have a issue with her staying in my room, LOL. Glazed, we aught to plan a trip to visit Shan at the same time and do a girls weekend, doesn't that sound like a plan? Then we could help her around her farm and give her a much needed vacation weekend off.


me too. Get me outa here !


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

sherry in Maine said:


> Shannon, is that a pellet stove or a wood burning stove?
> Just curious .. . . you really have a nice touch for decorating.
> My house is decorated in 'early chaos' (doing my best to change styles) and 'active dog' . . . .


Mine is more refugee motif  lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Farmgal, you seem like a really nice person to me. Almost a kindred spirit in a way. So don't be so hard on yourself, refugee is a good thing, it shows you have survived.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

farmgal said:


> Mine is more refugee motif  lol


Mine is eclectic gypsy.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I actually dont mind the refugee motif...lol Mix matched chairs, I actually bought a couch last week...yeah. 200 bucks at big lots...lol 

I dont care. If someone else needs whatever I have, I give it to them. God always seems to replace whatever I give away. Just as long as I have a decent horse, decent saddle, a truck and trailer to haul her...lol I am golden...hehehe:buds:


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

So Shan, you're saying I should bring you my Xmas stuff when I get over coast-ways?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

sherry in Maine said:


> Shannon, is that a pellet stove or a wood burning stove?


 
Pellet stove. I want a wood cook stove really bad. There is a nice one up in a small shack on the cabin property but it is up on a hill with no road to get to it. I want it brought here soooo badly but I don't know how to get it here!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Most of the things in my home are from thrift stores, consignment shops or yard sales. I like things with an old-fashioned, primitive style so that lends itself to used, older items.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hollllly crap, I just realized how old this thread is... Had a good laugh reading back through it though.


----------

